# Almost 2 years old! Please Critique :)



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

He will be 2 on the 25th. Critiques welcome. 


ball field fun-11 by jsnail17, on Flickr


ball field fun-2 by jsnail17, on Flickr


ball field fun-8 by jsnail17, on Flickr


ball field fun-6 by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

He's a handsome boy. I love him  Good luck on that critique though..I couldn't seem to get anyone to give me one on Piper...irritating just a tad.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I know in Kaiser's case he's certainly not to standard...he's 27" at the withers and 75 pounds (before he eats breakfast). He has light points on the inside of his legs, his front feet are a bit east-west, and he maintains his mother's feminine head. His long coat makes his chest appear to extend beyond his elbows but that isn't really the case. Maybe people are just trying to be nice instead of offering negative critiques? Or maybe they are at work  Either way I'll be patient. Its been so enlightening watching him mature and learning about the breed along the way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

such a pretty boy. I love coated pups.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stellagirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Piper'sgrl said:


> He's a handsome boy. I love him  Good luck on that critique though..I couldn't seem to get anyone to give me one on Piper...irritating just a tad.


I couldn't get anyone to critique my boy either. It really does get irritating. 

By the way OP you pup is beautiful! Sorry I can't help with the critique thing.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't critique either, but love the long coats. I think he's beautiful..


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! I wonder where our peers have wandered to? Cant learn without their help 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

You know I love Kaiser and your photos! He has a really lovely and expressive face and his eye color is nice/to standard. They look a little light in the first shot but I think that's due to the sun. Good rear angulation and I like his chest and high withers. Maybe needs firmer pasterns, but he's bridging a little so that has a big effect. I don't even know where to begin with critiquing movement so I'll leave that for the experts. I did notice that he overreaches, though, as a GSD should when gaiting! 

Take it with a grain of salt, though, because I'm still pretty clueless. Trying to learn just a little at a time, maybe when I'm 10 or 20 years into it I'll have something to contribute!! 



OUbrat79 said:


> I couldn't get anyone to critique my boy either. It really does get irritating.





Piper'sgrl said:


> I couldn't seem to get anyone to give me one on Piper...irritating just a tad.


Addressed the "irritating" thing on the other thread... but frankly, the experts on this forum do not owe replies to every person posting a thread here. They have lives and jobs of their own, dogs of their own, trials and shows and competitions and classes of their own. There is absolutely no reason why they should have to visit this subforum on a regular basis just for to critique dogs for strangers on the internet. The fact that they do already make them wonderful, but that does not mean other members are entitled to a critique for every thread they post.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I wish I had enough knowledge to truly impart some. Handsome dog. I think I would like to see more angulation in the back but once again, the comment of someone who is "trying" but does not know enough to count.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks to both of you! I was worried he had tight shoulders (not sure what the proper word is) but now that he's older it seems he has a better reach when gaiting. Yay!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sorry. I have been dealing with horrible headaches, subzero temps and snow storms while trying to exercise 5 dogs. Sometimes I also miss the posts or don't have time. 

High withers, but they go into a back that looks a bit soft. Good position and length of croup. Very good angulation in the rear. His coat is making it hard for me to visualize his shoulder, but looking at the movement photo, the upper arm could be longer and the scapula is very upright. I would like to see firmer pasterns. He could have a bit more masculine head, but I don't mind his color. His eye color fits him, nice set of his ears and good expression. 

In movement he could use more reach and is definitely falling on his forehand while indicates a lack of balance in his overall structure.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Sorry. I have been dealing with horrible headaches, subzero temps and snow storms while trying to exercise 5 dogs. Sometimes I also miss the posts or don't have time.
> 
> High withers, but they go into a back that looks a bit soft. Good position and length of croup. Very good angulation in the rear. His coat is making it hard for me to visualize his shoulder, but looking at the movement photo, the upper arm could be longer and the scapula is very upright. I would like to see firmer pasterns. He could have a bit more masculine head, but I don't mind his color. His eye color fits him, nice set of his ears and good expression.
> 
> In movement he could use more reach and is definitely falling on his forehand while indicates a lack of balance in his overall structure.


You are awesome, thank you! I get migraines so I understand how frustrating and tiring any sort of headache can be. I hope you are feeling better (and staying warm).

Just a few questions. ..

What is a soft back? 

What would make him more balanced (I'm not sure I've heard the term forehand either) ? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The impression of a soft back is because the back looks slightly dipped to me in the photos. 

I would have to see him in person. A lot of time when a dog falls onto their forehand it is because they have a flat withers, but he doesn't. It also can be due to a dog having more angulation in the rear than in the front, which he does. 

Just realized I needed to proof read my critique. I meant "....falling on his forehand WHICH indicates...." and not "....while..."


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

So should his shoulders be angled more, hmm, forward then to balance him out? (Hips angle back, shoulders angle forward...correct?)



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not on topic but I was wondering what kind of collar is that you have his tags on and where did you find it?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

OUbrat79 said:


> Not on topic but I was wondering what kind of collar is that you have his tags on and where did you find it?


Its a custom collar from sexy beast dog collars  I LOVE it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He needs a longer upper arm (lower part of the shoulder above the elbow) and then the scapula (upper part of the shoulder) should slant back more.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Its a custom collar from sexy beast dog collars  I LOVE it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the info. I looked them up and ordered Ammo a new collar lastnite. I can't wait to get it!


----------

